# Chronicles: The Bibliography



## Perpetual Man (Aug 25, 2011)

_This is a response to something that came up in another thread:

There are plenty of writers, both aspiring and professional that proliferate the Chronicles, and an awful lot of them have had books published, either by the big publishers or by various methods of self-publishing available. 

It would be nice if everyone who had something published (in any shape of form) listed in the same thread - this one - with links to websites, shop pages etc.

That way not only can we see what everyone else has done, and everything else that goes with it.

Hope that makes sense..._


----------



## The Judge (Aug 26, 2011)

Perp, I've moved the thread over to Publishing rather than GWD as it's more appropriate there.


And please everyone note, this thread is for *ESTABLISHED MEMBERS* to use. 


Anyone who posts about his work who is not an *ESTABLISHED MEMBER* will have the post removed and may be subject to further penalties.  If you have to ask whether or not you are established, chances are you aren't, so don't risk it.



*EDIT*: after consultation with other mods, moved again to Press Releases


----------



## Mouse (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooh... Thanks, Perp! Ok then.

Everything I've ever been published in or had published (short stories, poems etc.) is listed here: Credits

Reviews here: Reviews

So my books I self-published with Lulu. It's a fantasy trilogy for young adults with strong _female_ characters. 

Book one is *The Kingdom of Malinas* available from store and Amazon and various other places.

_Imagine a world where the fate of a  kingdom lies with a sixteen year old  girl...  Sorrel is a typical  teenager: feisty, determined and occasionally  grumpy. At first her  concerns are a dislike of school and a desire for  more excitement in  life: but when most of her people are taken away by the  Lamya, she  will need all she has learned and get more excitement  than she could  have ever imagined. She must free them from a life of slavery  in the Kingdom  of Malinas: the land the Lamya took from her ancestors.  The leader of  the Lamya is the evil Corrinus: his minions and bodyguards  will make it  very difficult for Sorrel to rescue her people. She does  have some  help however, in the form of her older brother Leif, best  friend Little  Cloud and the mysterious boy Gaeshi who may be a key  figure in the  fight for the Kingdom of Malinas. Their quest will be  filled with  danger, but they must try. 
_ 
Book two is *The Empress Graves* available from my store and Amazon again.

_Two years have passed since the battle for the Kingdom of Malinas,   Sorrel has left the Vale to train as a warrior while her best friend   Cloud learns to become a seer.   Meanwhile, the Empress Graves has taken  an empire of Grey Men and is  travelling across Aldenland to wreak  havoc. She seeks power and knows  she can find it at the Kingdom of  Malinas.  Can Sorrel stop her and save the Kingdom? Or will she succumb  to the  darkness that lurks inside herself... _

Book three is *The Barbarians' Key*. Coming soon!

And I have *Casting Shadows* which is an anthology of poetry and short stories by me, Jo Robertson and Joleen Kuyper. Which you can get from: here

Feel free to ask me about anything.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Aug 26, 2011)

I've had a few novels published, so here goes…

_Memory Seed_, Orbit, 1996

amazon: "… a must for anyone interested in new and original modern science fiction."








_Glass_, Orbit, 1997

SFX: Guy Haley's best novel, 1997







_Flowercrash_, Cosmos/Wildside, 2001

Infinity Plus: "… very satisfying reading."







_Muezzinland_, Cosmos/wildside, 2002

Gwyneth Jones: "… the full immersion experience of neo-magic…"







_Hallucinating_, Wildside, 2004

Vector: "… an intriguing book with a novel take on the alien invasion theme that raises a number of questions about what we actually mean by alien."


_Urbis Morpheos_, PS Publishing, 2010

"… let the whole thing wash over you like the obtuse gift it is…"






Forthcoming: ebooks of _Muezzinland_ and _Hallucinating_

Short stories published by SF Spectrum, Wildside, Eibonvale Press, NewCon, and Solaris forthcoming.

---------------------------

Here's my blog:

http://stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com

You can check me out on Infinity Plus and many other websites...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 26, 2011)

So far two entries, Mouse I knew about, Stephens are fascinating - love the cover to Urbis Morpheos.

My rather singular entry (for now) has to be:

http://www.lulu.com/product/hardcover/tales-of-the-perpetual-man/4923717?showPreview

It's a collection of short stories, all set in the same universe.

(And it's really badly edited - but not as badly as the paperback!)


----------



## Mouse (Aug 28, 2011)

(Are we allowed to comment here? Too late...)

Perp, I knew you had those short stories, but I didn't know you'd published them! Will have to download. (I know I've still got something of yours to read, and I am reading it, promise!)

Stephen, are yours all sci-fi?


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep, all SF!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 29, 2011)

Mouse said:


> (Are we allowed to comment here? Too late...)
> 
> Perp, I knew you had those short stories, but I didn't know you'd published them! Will have to download. (I know I've still got something of yours to read, and I am reading it, promise!)



There's no rush to read anything Mouse! (I warn you now though, back in them there days when I was writing 'short' stories, my idea of what consisted short was probably different to other peoples. 


***

Money permitting I'd really like to buy at least one book by each author on the Chrons, so I was hoping that there would be a few more entries on the thread by now (of course bank holiday weekend and all that might be keeping things slow.)


----------



## chopper (Aug 30, 2011)

my current output is available by links from http://stevenpoore.wordpress.com/
this means, right now, the first two installments of the Empire Dance, and a singular short story from a few years back.











the first Empire Dance is also available via itunes!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 30, 2011)

One of Stephen's and one of Choppers added to the too read pile...


----------



## chopper (Aug 30, 2011)

i feel duty bound to point out that my story in Pantechnicon is only one of several in that issue by fellow Chronites. All well worth the read!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 2, 2011)

I've started looking up the authors I know, and am prepared to start adding their out put to the thread. Obviously this is a lot easier with the writers I know about, so please start adding, especially the self published types!

So far we have a grand total of four. 

1. Mouse
2. Stephen Palmer
3. Perpetual Man
4. Chopper

Just like to add that I have bought at least one book by each of these authors simply because they are on Chrons, and I would love to do the same for anyone who posts their output in this thread.*

I'll even review them, definitely on GoodReads and possibly Amazon (if the books are sold there) and as anyone who takes part in the 75 word challenge will no, I'm never nasty and always try and find something positive to say.**

* Might not be able to afford to do it straight away, but eventually....
** Actually buying the book does not mean I will read it immediately. We might be talking weeks. Okay months, possibly years


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 5, 2011)

Very interesting that I'm the only one so far listed to use his real name on this forum...


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2011)

My real name sucks.


----------



## Gary Compton (Sep 5, 2011)

Stephen Palmer said:


> Very interesting that I'm the only one so far listed to use his real name on this forum...



Well done Dave


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 10, 2011)

*Teresa Edgerton*

The Queen's Necklace (2001)

_The Green Lion Trilogy_
Child of Saturn (1989)
The Moon in Hiding (1989)
The Work of the Sun (1990)

_The Celydonn Trilogy_
The Castle of the Silver Wheel (1993)
The Grail and The Ring (1994)
The Moon and the Thorn (1995)

_The Goblin Moon Duology_
Goblin Moon (1991)
The Gnomes Engine (1991)

Short Stories

Weird Tales from Shakespeare
Enchanted Forests
The Shimmering Door
Tarot Fantastic
Highwaymen, Robbers and Rogues
Assassin Fantastic
Murder by Magic

*Writing as Madeline Howard*

_The Rune of Unmaking_

The Hidden Stars
A Dark Sacrifice​


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ian Whates*

The Noise Within
The Noise Revealed

City of Hope and Despair
City of Dreams and Nightmare

Short Stories
The Mammoth Book of Alternate Fiction​


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 11, 2011)

*Mark Robson

The Imperial Series*
Imperial Spy
Imperial Assassin
Imperial Traitor

*Dragon Orb Series*
Firestorm
Shadow
Longfang
Aurora

*Darkweaver*
The Forging of the Sword
Trail of the Huntress
First Sword
The Chosen One

The Devil's Triangle​


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 11, 2011)

*Mark Lawrence*

Prince of Thorns​


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 1, 2012)

Thaddeus White 
Bane of Souls (just released today on Smashwords, I'll be doing a thread about it shortly)


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 1, 2012)

thaddeus6th said:


> Thaddeus White
> Bane of Souls (just released today on Smashwords, I'll be doing a thread about it shortly)



Excellent Thaddeus, I'm sure it is something else I can add to my pile of books by chronicles members that need to be read.


Soon.


Honest.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 1, 2012)

Great 

Just don't make me prod you with the Big Pointy Reminding Stick


----------

